
Bill Gates: the robot that takes your job should pay taxes - kjhughes
https://qz.com/911968/bill-gates-the-robot-that-takes-your-job-should-pay-taxes/
======
coreyp_1
Your computer replaces many things that you used to have to pay others to
do.... Should it be taxed like a person, too?

Software replaces many things that I used to have to pay others to do. If we
follow the same logic, I should be paying taxes for every little thing that I
use software for, too?

I'm filing my taxes for free instead of paying someone. I'm planning my
vacations by myself instead of with a travel agent. I'm shopping for a house
without a realtor. I even took photos without hiring a photographer! I record
and edit videos without a videographer. I learned how to renovate my house
without going to a contractor.

Robots are an improvement, and should not be impeded!

------
datashovel
I think the world will eventually reach an equilibrium where humans, and
commerce, will simply (because of technology) be so much more efficient /
effective than they are today, it will make it possible for governments to be
as effective at fulfilling the needs of its people (if not more so) with
orders of magnitude less tax.

In the meantime I think the human race will be in a sort of gray area. Maybe
it'd be a good idea to implement some sort of "robot tax" for that duration.

------
williamle8300
Why don't we spend efforts towards making EE/CS a blue collar job? Why tax
people who are innovating?

